# Grundfutter !!



## lamo96 (7. April 2011)

Suche ein Grundmix Rezept und ein gutes fertigfutter für auf kapfen und Rotaugen !!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*



lamo96 schrieb:


> Suche ein Grundmix Rezept und ein gutes fertigfutter für auf kapfen und Rotaugen !!


 
Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative ist doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt...


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Hi,
das ist vollkommen egal welchen Grundmix du kaufst.
Für Karpfen den Grundmix einfach mit Mais, Hanf, Weizen und kleinen Pellets anreichern und fertig.
Ich kaufe mir zur Zeit Big Fish in Gelb , funktioniert bei mir auf Karpfen , Schleien und Brassen |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Günstiges Fertigfutter als Basis und dann deine bevorzugten Zutaten rein - fertig.:m


----------



## kati48268 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Dem schließe ich mich an.
Es sei denn, du hast Bock richtig Kohle auszugeben, dann hol dir das: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...sensas-mein-futter-von-w-r-kremkus/detail.jsf
Genial, aber viiiiiiiiiiiiel zu teuer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Diese auch:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...iedfischfutter/sensas-3000-tanches/detail.jsf

 . . aber der Preis löst Durchfall aus.#t


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese auch:
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...iedfischfutter/sensas-3000-tanches/detail.jsf
> 
> . . aber der Preis löst Durchfall aus.#t



Hi,
ist ja spezial Schleienfutter , dat muss so teuer sein 
Rotaugen und Brassenfutter ist ja günstiger 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Naj, die Sensas Futtersorten sind alle so teuer.:r


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

War eigendlich ironisch gemeint , ist im Grunde genommen sowas von egal was auf der Tüte steht , kein Futter der Welt muss mehr als 2,00 Euro/Kilo kosten , egal was auf der Tüte steht.
Leider gibt es immer noch Kunden die überteuertes Futter kaufen weil gerade "Großkarpfenfutter" oder " Spezial Schleienfutter "auf der Tüte steht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Richtig.
Man kann fängiges(oder fängigeres) Futter auch selbst mischen aber das Tanches ist schon echt gut.
Allerdings völlig überteuert (warum auch immer?) und das finde ich schon frech.


----------



## flasha (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

http://www.feederfischen-am-rhein.de/html/body_futter_und_koder.html


----------



## -FishHunter- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

ich benutze zum method feeder angeln mit der preston mulde immer das holländische futter von ringers das ist echt gut ! 
es gibt es in grün und in rot ! im winter kann man die auch 1zu 1 mischen um es dunkel zu machen  ! 

es riecht stark nach fischmehl , und ist sehr fein , regt nur den appetit der fische an und sättigt sie nicht ! 
1kg kosten 5 euro 
sonubaits hat auch ein solches futter in 2kg tüten und kosten 7euro !
wenn du noch andere carpfen artikel suchst dann schau dir mal den link an ^^ http://www.blacklabelbaits.de/


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Hi,
na ja , ich zahle für 1 KG beutel 1,95 Euro , 5 KG Beutel sind 8,95 Euro  und ich wette das , das Futter nicht weniger Fische an den Platz lockt  als hochpreisiges 5-7 Euro/KG Futter 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Solange man nicht dicht an dicht mit anderen Anglern sitzt, die auch füttern, kann man fast jedes Futter mit gutem Erfolg benutzen.

Liegt viel Futter werden die Fische wählerisch . . .:m


----------



## Ruff Raider (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Hallo Udo,was benutz du denn für ein Futter?..

Gruß Christian


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

anfüttern:m


----------



## Ruff Raider (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Klasse Antwort,Prof Schleie#h


----------



## barschkönig (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Hy also ich machs ganz günstig Ich hol mir das Zeug in Polen da kostet 7 kilo 5 euro|supergri
Hat einen super Nussigen geruch und Fische fange ich darauf immer. Das Zeug hat auch ne super Konsestenz für den Futterkorb.


----------



## Ruff Raider (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Also wenn ich nach Polen fahr denn bin ich 150 tacken für Sprit los dafür bin ich in 20min. in Holland|rolleyes


----------



## Slick (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Ich nehme Marcel van den Eynde Gold gestreckt mit Paniermehl und Erde+Additive nach Lust und Laune oder was die Gewürze so hergeben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Ups.#t

Hab gelesen "für was . . .":m

Nix für ungut.#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Hy also ich machs ganz günstig Ich hol mir das Zeug in Polen da kostet 7 kilo 5 euro|supergri
> Hat einen super Nussigen geruch und Fische fange ich darauf immer. Das Zeug hat auch ne super Konsestenz für den Futterkorb.



Von Traper, wa?


----------



## Dunraven (8. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

VdE Carp, 20 Kg 16 Euro, dazu dann noch Partikel und schon hast Du ein gutes Futter für große Brassen und auch Karpfen das nicht zu teuer ist. Rotaugen sättigt es dafür leichter, da kannst Du dann z.B. VdE Turbo Black nehmen, 20 Euro für 15 Kg. Mal so als kleines Beispiel für preiswert und gut.


----------



## barschkönig (8. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von Traper, wa?


 
Jou genau:m


----------



## flasha (10. April 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter !!*

Bei Decathlon 2KG für 2€! Die schauen einen aber immer komisch an wenn man mit 2 Einkaufswagen vor der Kasse steht


----------

